# Khi Nào Nên Cắt Bao Quy Đầu Cho Trẻ ???



## Sim Med (23/9/19)

*1. Cắt bao quy đầu có đau không?*​Vì là phẫu thuật xâm lấn trực tiếp, đa số phụ huynh đều có chung lo lắng liệu cắt bao quy đầu có đau không. Ngày nay, nhiều bệnh viện và phòng khám đã áp dụng công nghệ mới và hiện đại để thay thế cho phương pháp truyền thống, đem lại những ưu điểm trong cắt bao quy đầu chẳng hạn như:​​
Kỹ thuật xâm lấn tối thiểu, không ảnh hưởng đến các vùng lân cận
Ít gây đau đớn cho bé nếu có dùng thuốc tê
Có thể sưng và rướm máu nhẹ sau cắt nhưng sẽ nhanh lành lặn trở lại
Thời gian tiến hành tiểu phẫu ngắn, chỉ từ 15 – 30 phút
Chi phí cắt bao quy đầu hợp lý, không quá cao
Sau khi kết thúc phẫu thuật cắt bao quy đầu, hầu như trẻ có thể xuất hiện ngay hoặc chỉ cần nghỉ ngơi tại phòng khám vài giờ là được cho về chăm sóc tại nhà.​​*2. Khi nào nên cắt bao quy đầu cho trẻ?*​​*2.1. Khi có biểu hiện bệnh lý da quy đầu*​Như đã đề cập ở trên, nếu như trẻ có một số bất thường về phần da quy đầu, thì cắt bao quy đầu là biện pháp cuối cùng được áp dụng sau khi đã thử các phương pháp bảo tồn và không xâm lấn khác nhưng đều thất bại.​​Ngoài ra, cắt bao quy đầu thường được thực hiện ở những trẻ lớn và thành niên, ít khi áp dụng cho trẻ quá nhỏ trừ trường hợp các triệu chứng khó tiểu và viêm nhiễm trầm trọng. Những dấu hiệu khác thường ở bao quy đầu bao gồm:​​
Bao quy đầu dài: Tình trạng da bao quy bao trùm toàn bộ dương vật, khó lộn được lớp da bao quy đầu xuống một cách tự nhiên, không để lộ ra dương vật kể cả trong trạng thái bình thường lẫn cương cứng (đối với trẻ dậy thì).
Hẹp bao quy đầu : Hiện tượng này được xem là sinh lý và rất phổ biến ở trẻ nhỏ, cha mẹ không cần quá lo lắng. Nhưng đối với trẻ đã lớn mà bao quy đầu vẫn hẹp, hoặc trẻ nhỏ nhưng đi tiểu rất khó khăn và hay bị viêm nhiễm thì được xem là bệnh lý.
Nghẹt bao quy đầu: Triệu chứng điển hình là miệng bao quy đầu quá nhỏ hẹp, hay thậm chí là phần da bao quy đầu dính luôn với đầu dương vật và gây tắc nghẽn lưu thông máu ở phần quy đầu. Bệnh lý này thường xuất hiện sau khi trẻ bị hẹp bao quy đầu nhưng được phụ huynh tự nong cho bé không đúng cách.
_



_​_Bao quy đầu bình thường, hẹp và nghẹt_​​Những biểu hiện trên đều có thể dẫn đến các bệnh lý nam khoa vô cùng nguy hiểm mà bé có thể gặp phải sau này như: xuất tinh sớm viêm nhiễm dương vật, viêm niệu đạo, hay thậm chí là ung thư dương vật.​​Chính vì vậy, cách tốt nhất để hạn chế biến chứng là bố mẹ nên chủ động đưa bé đi khám và tiến hành cắt bao quy đầu theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.​​*2.2. Khi nào không nên cắt da quy đầu?*​Ngược lại, trường hợp không nên cắt bao quy đầu là gì ? Cắt da quy đầu thường không được áp dụng nếu như:​​
Trẻ quá nhỏ (dưới 1 tuổi)
Chưa được qua bác sĩ thăm khám và chỉ định
Chưa thử những biện pháp không xâm lấn như đã được hướng dẫn
Lỗ tiểu đóng thấp
Có dị dạng dương vật (cong dương vật, vùi dương vật, dương vật nhỏ, ...) vì cần da quy đầu để chỉnh sửa
*3. Lợi ích của cắt bao quy đầu là gì?*​​



​Cắt bao quy đầu khi cần thiết sẽ có lợi cho trẻ​Ngoài điều trị bệnh lý liên quan đến da quy đầu, vẫn còn có một vài lý do khác giải thích cho việc tại sao phải cắt bao quy đầu ? Cụ thể như sau:​
Vệ sinh vùng kín dễ dàng: Cắt bỏ phần da thừa ở quy đầu cũng giúp loại bỏ hết vi khuẩn và cặn bẩn tích tụ ở đầu dương vật.
Hạn chế nguy cơ viêm nhiễm: Luôn được giữ vệ sinh và trong tình trạng khô thoáng, sạch sẽ cũng khiến giảm thiểu nguy cơ viêm nhiễm bộ phận sinh dục nam.
Nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống sau này: Cắt da quy đầu không ảnh hưởng đến chức năng tình dục mà ngược lại, hẹp bao quy đầu bẩm sinh có thể làm cho dương vật nhỏ và ngắn hơn bình thường, đau rát khi quan hệ và dễ xuất tinh sớm.
Giảm nguy cơ vô sinh hoặc ung thư dương vật : Các bệnh về bao quy đầu cũng là một trong những tác nhân gây hoại tử, ung thư dương vật và vô sinh hiếm muộn ở nam giới sau này.
Vấn đề tại sao phải cắt bao quy đầu ở một số quốc gia còn liên quan đến văn hóa và tôn giáo. Tỷ lệ trẻ em hoàn toàn bình thường nhưng vẫn phẫu thuật loại bỏ da quy đầu chiếm khá cao. Tuy nhiên, xung quanh lý do cắt bao quy đầu để làm gì, các chuyên gia y tế cho rằng chỉ nên tiến hành bước can thiệp ngoại khoa có xâm lấn này khi thực sự cần thiết. Đối với những trẻ đã được chỉ định cắt bao quy đầu, bố mẹ cũng có thể yên tâm, không cần quá lo lắng bởi phương pháp này không chỉ xử trí được triệu chứng khó chịu của con bạn, mà còn mang lại những lợi ích cho bé trong tương lai.​​*PHÒNG KHÁM ĐA KHOA SIM MEDICAL CENTER HỢP TÁC VỚI CÁC BÁC SĨ:*​- Bệnh viện Nhi Đồng 1​- Bênh viện Từ Dũ​- Bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy​_*KHOA CHUYÊN SÂU:*_​- Sản – phụ khoa​- Nhi đồng​- Bác sĩ gia đình​_*BẠN CẦN TƯ VẤN:*_​ Hotline: 1900 252 535​Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM​​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (23/9/19)

Trẻ em cắt được, nếu lớn rồi thì có cắt được không

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

